# Teenage Father



## teendad78

So I kind of just wanted to tell my story, there aren't a lot of people who I can talk to, especially being a new father, but it is so awesome to find a community of teen parents. I'm just going to share how this all began and hopefully, if you're reading this you'll share too. I'm very interested in hearing other peoples stories too.

So for me, It all began when I met my ex-girlfriend. We dated for most of my sophomore year in HS. I eventually ended it though bc it was always so dramatic. There was always some problem or some fight, plus I had found out she cheated on me with someone else. However, the drama didn't end with our relationship. A few weeks after our break up she stopped showing up to school. It wasn't until earlier this year that she showed back up. She got into contact with me and told me she had something really important to show me. When I came over to her house she led me to her room where her old crib was and inside was my little girl. At the time I asked her to get a paternity test since she had cheated on me multiple times throughout our relationship. I was really mad at her for keeping the pregnancy a secret and pretty much just ambushing me with the news, We would constantly get into arguments about how she should've let me know so I could have been there for her and so I could prepare to be a dad. A little while later the test came back and it said that I was the father and I told my parents who were disappointed but supportive (Except my dad but he wasn't as bad as he could've been) She told me that she didn't want to keep it and that during the time she was with our daughter she realized that she just wasn't ready to be a mom. At that point, she hadn't even named the baby. I had asked to watch the little girl for the weekend and she agreed. During the two days, I decided that I wasn't able to give her away and that I wanted to keep her. I had even decided on a name. When I told my ex she was less than happy about it. She told me that if I wanted the baby that she didn't want to be a part of it and that I would have to raise her all alone. After talking to my parents about it, they reluctantly agreed. Now, I have been taking care of my daughter, Pheobe, for about 3 months. I would be lying if I said it was easy but I love her very much. I haven't heard from my ex since, or at least not about the baby. She has pretty much moved on from what I hear. Anyways that's my story, feel free to share yours! :winkwink:


----------



## laila 44

I'm not a teen parent but just stopped in to say that I tip my hat off to you! You sound like a fine young man and an amazing father. Your daughter will adore you and you will be the center of her universe and vise versa. You're doing a great job! It's not easy but you will see how it is the most rewarding job in the world :)


----------



## Mannie89

Wow... this one made me tear up!! I'm not a teenaged parent either but I always check in on this section to see if there is any way I can help or support teen parents. You sound like an extraordinary young man. :flower:


----------



## Stormynights

Hi. I'm no longer a teen parent but I was with my first. We were 18 & 19 when we had her. Now I am pregnant with our second at the ripe old age of 25. 

I just wanted to say you sound like an absolutely amazing father. I'm glad your baby girl has you. I hope things are still going well for you!


----------



## WackyMumof2

I've got to take my hat off to you. Not many teenagers would stick around to help with raising a baby let alone take on the responsibility of a solo Dad. She's very lucky to have you. :) And you are a reminder that there are still people who take responsibility of their actions. Good on you! :)


----------



## becsboo

Amazing well done x


----------



## Twag

I just wanted to echo what everyone else has said what a lucky little girl you have - good luck with the future


----------



## Bevziibubble

Your little girl is so lucky to have such an amazing daddy :flower:


----------

